# Photo editors?



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

I have Corel Photoshop Photo Pro Ultimate X3, though I can't find the disk so it's not on my main (and 10x more powerful) rig. I don't even know where I got it to be honest. I was trying to find a new editor that possibly has a video bundle.

There's a new editor of Corel lineups in the X6 model, and then there's Adobe Photoshop Elements 12 bundle. 

Does anyone here do any photo or video editing? What programs do you use and are they worth it? I just ordered an Sony A77, my first step into DSLR(SLT for the Sony) cameras.


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

I use PS CS6 for photos. I cannot be more happy than this with a software. And student pricing was unbeatable too.
For vids I have the funny looking MS Movie maker. It does what I need so I am happy with it.


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

$700 is a little out of the price range I'm willing to pay! Thanks for the reply though!


----------



## Nu2Plants (Jun 22, 2013)

Adobe has changed things up now with creative cloud. You basically rent the software, so it's much cheaper per month. You rent the either the entire creative suite or you can also rent just the parts you want. Might be something that works for you. Check it out.


----------



## adavisus (Oct 14, 2007)

paint.net on windows, and graphicconverter on a mac is going to do more image processing, features, than most folk are likely to use


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

Honestly the program I have "Corel Photoshop Pro Ultimiate X3" is a great little program, I haven't even scratched the surface of it but I want a program on my newer computer that can handle the processing better. Really hoped someone could chime in if the X6 version or if the Adobe Element 12 series is worth investing in. Both I think are below $100 and come with the bundled Movie editors.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

I really doubt Adobe would allow Corel to use the name "Photoshop" since it is the premiere photo editing program. Paint Shop.

In most cases Lightroom would serve most people's needs for exposure and other basic edits. 

Photoshop does have a steep leaning curve however and most people know about 10% of its power.


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

My bad. Paintshop Photo* -- It has quite a steep learning curve as well. I'm trying to make a logo currently which would be easy on MS Paint but on this program it is really complicated. I'm kind of accustomed to Corel software though so I don't know if I should advance to the new edition or switch over to the Adobe side and try to learn that instead.


----------



## GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy (Feb 11, 2012)

I like Instagram but I do most of my videos with Sony Vegas.


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

Some free options we use in some of our classes (work in IT for a school district):

Video editing: http://www.wevideo.com/

Photo editing: http://getgimp.com/

We also have the more expensive stuff like the Adobe suites but the above products are a couple things we can easily (freely) provide to our staff and students on all computers. A middle school teacher actually discovered wevideo and he uses it (I think soley) in his video production class (High School level uses the Adobe suites).


----------

